# Recomendations for someone who's new to classical music(I'm a Metalhead)



## Unknown (Dec 17, 2010)

I'm posting from an Iphone, sorry for some errors or senseless words in the middle of the text. =)
I don't want to start another Metal vs Classical thread, I just want some recomendations.
I like Tech-death, progressive metal, black metal, thrash metal,etc...
Any recomendations for someone who likes intensity and heaviness(y or i? English isn,t my mother language) 
No obvious stuff like Beethoven or Vivaldi please =)


----------



## David58117 (Nov 5, 2009)

Again? We seem to be getting threads like this at least every month..


----------



## Unknown (Dec 17, 2010)

I'm new to this forum, sorry
Then link me another thread like this one
Thanks


----------



## David58117 (Nov 5, 2009)

Not my job - just search or browse the topics, you'll find things such as "musical depictions of hell" or something where someone is asking for dark, sad pieces, etc etc.


----------



## Unknown (Dec 17, 2010)

Musical depictions of hell- LOL
Anyway, thanks for the information


----------



## David58117 (Nov 5, 2009)

Since I'm looking at it anyway, here's one you may like - Saint Saens piano concerto 2


----------



## Unknown (Dec 17, 2010)

David58117 said:


> Since I'm looking at it anyway, here's one you may like - Saint Saens piano concerto 2


 I found this pretty intersting, but on the thread Musical Depictions of Hell(again-LOL) there was something that I really appreciated:
*Edward MacDowell's First Modern Suite Op. 10

*
I'm still on metal, but slowly i'm starting to like classical music.
Now, another thing...
Is this thread in the right place on this forum?


----------



## Glaliraha (May 2, 2010)

For a metalhead, and as a metalhead, I would recommend the following:

Ravel's *Bolero*
Stravinsky's *The Rite Of Spring*
Mussorgsky's *A Night On Bald Mountain*
Liszt's *A Faust Symphony*


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Stravinsky invented heavy metal in 1913. Just listen to Le Sacre Du Printemps.

For some other heavy music listen to Ameriques by Edgard Varese, or Livre Pour Orchestra by Witold Lutoslawski. Spend 8 bucks on the Varese/Boulez CD on Sony. You'll love it!

If you want death metal try Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima by Penderecki. That's about as dark as it gets.

I also recommend Shostakovich's Symphony No.8 by the London Symphony conducted by Andre Previn on the EMI label. 

My final recommendation is Symphony No. 4 by Charles Ives.


----------



## norman bates (Aug 18, 2010)

mosolov - iron foundry





bartok - string quartet n.4





messiaen - les yeux dans les roues (from the livre d'orgue)





hindemith - sancta susanna





verdi - dies irae





holst - mars, the bringer of war





bernard herrmann - death hunt 





john foulds - third mantra (sorry i can't find it on youtube, this is the first, the third is definitely darker than this)





penderecki - threnody for the victims of hiroshima





Jon leifs - heckla





and a lot more


----------



## toucan (Sep 27, 2010)

Gyorgy Kurtag, *STELE*


----------



## LordBlackudder (Nov 13, 2010)




----------



## the_emptier (Jan 27, 2011)

I am also a metal fan, but i probably listen to more jazz and classical these days. I enjoy mahler, bruckner, wagner, shostakovich and prokofiev for starters. lots of heavy symphonic elements


----------



## Igneous01 (Jan 27, 2011)

the only piece that really comes to mind is schuberts death and the maiden, especially 1st, and 3rd movement, but the entire quartet itself is amazing and very dark like.


----------

